# Nicole's Bunnies



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

_Hello everyone! Im Nicole and I'm new to this blog thing_ _on Rabbits Online  I'm 13 years old atm and I am from Dublin, Ireland -it always rains here 1st of all I want to introduce my buns Jenni and Oreo_ :biggrin2:











I have Jenni since May 28th because I was begging my mam for one for my birthday (I'll explain in a moment!).

Oreo- I got Oreo on September 28th! She just looked so gorgeous - I had to have her 

But Jenni and Oreo weren't my first rabbits! ...

[line]





One day -In March- I came home from school and Fred was there. A beautiful rabbit sitting in a cage!! I taught that Fred was mine but he was my brother rabbit (age 18 at the time!). Sadly, a few days later he died of unkwown reasons.









A week later, my brother told me he was getting another rabbit just like Fred -and I could help him choose. So we went down to the petshop and saw George hopping around the cage like a mad bunny! He was GORGEOUS!! My brother taught 'hes gonna be a hyper one' and he was right. When we got home we let him out to have a run around. He was binkying and running so fast!!! We had him unil September the 23rd and it was EXTREMLY HEARTBREAKING. I had to stay outta school that day I could NOT stop crying. :tears2: :rose:


Bare in mind, I still had Jenni. Jenni had been acting different, when I let her out for exercise she wouldnt run and binky like she used to when George was around! My mam and dad felt very sorry for Jenni that's when Oreo came into the picture. I saw Oreo in the petshop and I taught she was very very cute. Despite her 'jump' when you when near her face she is still afraid of me! 

[line]

So now you know a bit about me and bits about my buns! I will be posting some things about them tomorrow  Bye x


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Great start to the blog Nicole


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Grace  I'll update it tomorrow and the next day, and the next day etc.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Nicole, they are beautiful bunnies and you have great parents!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

(BTW: I forgot to say why i got Jenni.. I wanted George to have a friend so my aunty bought it for my birthday not my mam/dad lol. My mam allowed all the buns though  -Also George's death was because he had really bad URI which couldnt be treated at the time [miss you George!]. They are all great buns!)


[line]

Thanks Helen! I really love Jenni and Oreo though Oreo is really skittish and when I try putting her back in the hutch and she runs away from me! Jenni comes straight over to me :inlove:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

(BTW: I forgot to say why i got Jenni.. I wanted George to have a friend so my aunty bought it for my birthday not my mam/dad lol. My mam allowed all the buns though  -Also George's death was because he had really bad URI which couldnt be treated at the time [miss you George!]. They are all great buns!)


[line]

Thanks Helen! I really love Jenni and Oreo though Oreo is really skittish and when I try putting her back in the hutch and she runs away from me! Jenni comes straight over to me :inlove:


----------



## hln917 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds like my girls. Shades will let us pick her up and back in the cage, Cappucino on the other hand~ she'll go on her own, forget about even trying to pick her up. She's still skittish even after a year!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

_Here is our current hutch which is 4 x 2 ft. which I was told that the recommended size is 4 x 2 per rabbit. They get out of the hutch most of the day. Jenni and Oreo are both bonded and I think it would be bad to seperate them. I also have a cage which is slightly smaller than the hutch.

_
Out of my Christmas money I am planning to get a run to attach to the hutch for when they are in the hutch. Problem is.. if I get one like this (a bigger one, with one side taken off) :
_





.._my buns could run under the hutch. But I suppose I could block of the sides of the hutch so I could get my buns out. I can get that hard plastic stuff (not sure of the name!) to put on top.


One like this one would be IDEAL:





That is from E-bay but I found it on google images.


There is a pen (which to me looks like a 3x2 pen) in argos for buns :






Click ME 


Hmm. I dont know 


Would this be alright for taken one bun places (i.e the vet, to my nannys? or should i buy a bigger one for the two to go together?)

Or should I get two of these!


Thanks, please help if you read this!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

AWW! Hopefully Cappucino and Oreo get out of their skittish-ways


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 11, 2009)

AWW! Hopefully Cappucino and Oreo get out of their skittish-ways


----------



## devilzzy (Dec 11, 2009)

your bunnies are gorgeous!  
the picture of the xpen that you found off google that is from ebay is a good one- i'm using the exact same one and the sides are high so your bunnies wouldn't be able to jump out. plus, it is really easy to put together


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks 

i think i would put something over the x-pen so the buns wouldnt jump out cause Jenni has a habit of jumping up on the hutch to see what's goin on!! It looks really nice and I really like the way the bottom of it is blocked off so they cant go under the hutch!- I have to keep an eye out for things.


Ill be posting pics of Jenni and Oreo now in a couple of mins. !


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> thanks
> 
> i think i would put something over the x-pen so the buns wouldnt jump out cause Jenni has a habit of jumping up on the hutch to see what's goin on!! It looks really nice and I really like the way the bottom of it is blocked off so they cant go under the hutch!- I have to keep an eye out for things.
> 
> ...


Cant wait!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

PICTURES OF THE RABBITS I TOOK TODAY:

Jenni being naughty eating from the pellet (lunch) box!






NOM NOM NOM!






Naughty Jenni!






Having a good stretch!






Yummy!






Oreo got afraid of Tyson






Tyson!(5months)






What's this contraption?






Rabbits get a peek inside Tysons bedroom when we go inside!








x POST MORE PICS LATER x


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

AWh there so cute!!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Thanks


your welocme


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol.

At the momet they are licking my bike pedals !!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Lol.
> 
> At the momet they are licking my bike pedals !!


:shock:EEEWWHHYY!!!
My bunnies started licking my sooty hand after i cleaned the fireplace:biggrin2:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

aw.

AHHHHH!! Jen made a COMPLETE MESS ..!!! SHE SPILLED THE FOOD EVERYWHERE! I forgot to snap a pic of it. 

I had to give her a cuddle cause she looked so innocent!

I forgive you Jenni


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> aw.
> 
> AHHHHH!! Jen made a COMPLETE MESS ..!!! SHE SPILLED THE FOOD EVERYWHERE! I forgot to snap a pic of it.
> 
> ...


Ha, when my girl was prgante, all the straw, letter box and food HAD to be through out and mixed together.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> aw.
> 
> AHHHHH!! Jen made a COMPLETE MESS ..!!! SHE SPILLED THE FOOD EVERYWHERE! I forgot to snap a pic of it.
> 
> ...


When my girl was pregant all the litter box, food and hay/straw HAD to be through out and mixed togther.
I still gave mine a hug and a kiss aswell.
How is the weather down there?


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

This morning it was sunny but a bit cold. Now its just dull lol.

Hows the weather up there


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> This morning it was sunny but a bit cold. Now its just dull lol.
> 
> Hows the weather up there


well, the clouds are gathering and might rain. At the moment there is chilly nip in the air.
As the day goes on I think it might be blowy/windy.
Not nice to sum it up


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

Shitty Irish weather


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Shitty Irish weather


:shock: watch your laungue before a mod come on here to complain.
But i do agree with you


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

Oops  I didnt mean it 

Sorry !:expressionless:banghead


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Oops  I didnt mean it
> 
> Sorry !:expressionless:banghead


Ha,ha ha ... Ive said some things on here aswell.
Im just warning you so you know.
 Yesh, were both just 13 how are ment to know better:biggrin2:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

What did the mod(s) say to you?
-and thanks for warning me!

Good to know there is someone my age on the forum


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 12, 2009)

Today I was like a mad woman running around the garden after Oreo! When it was time to go back into the hutch Oreo would NOT come near me! I was so frustrated!
(Me trying to catch Oreo: :grumpy:.... )


THEN, after cuddles with Oreo she left me a "wet'' suprise on my lap 


Later that day , our pup tyson broke the rabbits food bowl.:grumpy:











What a great day I had, lol


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 13, 2009)

This morning my 2 lovables left me a suprise -and not a nice one 






The hutch was cleaned out 2 days ago! Ill explain.. Last night I had the buns out for exercise and it was extremely dark out (I forgot I had them out!). Our back garden light is broken so I couldnt see them at all. I left the hutch open in case they wanted to go in and out of it. I leave the bag of food on top of the hutch and Jenni is a climber!! She must of dragged down the (2kg -only half full) bag down!! When I came downstairs this morning I was shocked! They ate a whole 1kg of food!! Well not all of it but most of it ..! So I sprinkled some wood shavings over it (I clean it out every 4 days!)

Here it is now







Going to town later, gonna check out 2 petshops and see can I buy anything nice for my precious' . I might buy them a pet carrier today

UPDATES LATER


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2009)

Gorgeus bunnies Nicole! Your blog is really fun to read


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello!! I bought a carrier today (http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/8706416/Trail/searchtext>PETS.htm)

It was much bigger than expected  Here it is :


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 13, 2009)

The carrier looks smaller in the picture!

Btw, here is a pic of Tyson pouncing on his toy :inlove:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> What did the mod(s) say to you?
> -and thanks for warning me!
> 
> Good to know there is someone my age on the forum


not much just a warning that there is younger members online and ofcourse what you might of said might of offeneded someone.
so am I. there is not many 13 years olds on here, and even less irish 13yr olds.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha! We probably are the youngest members on here 

No mods have said anything yet so Im guessing that's a good sign!

___________________

Not much to write about buns today  They havent been out but they were having some exercise in the house today, as it was raining!!

Em.. got swine flu vaccinee - arm is really sore right now.

Tyson is still up to his foolish ideas. I had some biscuits on the table and I went out to answer the door and Tyson had eaten them by the time I got back, lol.

Not much else to say now! Bye!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Haha! We probably are the youngest members on here
> 
> No mods have said anything yet so Im guessing that's a good sign!
> 
> ...


I know there is an 8 year old.
I got it aswell, but i took a bad reaction. hope u feel better soon


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Elena

______________________________________________________________

Buns are happy as usual! No pics today, sorry  
Just a few minutes ago, somehow Oreo got sellotape stuck over her eye and on her fur! She wouldnt let me pull it off but I had to slowly remover her fur from it while I was pulling the tape.. She is eating atm! Being cute as always 
Jenni is fine today apart from her silent sneezes. They sound like she is blowing out of her nose?


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello! 

Sorry, haven't been updating much, been busy with tests and other stuff 

UPDATES: 

Christmas Eve; I went to do some last-minute shopping for pressies! The rabbits got treats and this wood block thing (they dimolished that!). The treats are like different coloured sticks and they absolutely _LOVE_ THEM!! Tyson got a Doggie-Bag which had treats and toys but he kinda ripped everything up when we left him downstairs on his own! 

I'll get a pic later (of buns treats when Im feeding them their night food.



Yesterday I was cleaning out the hutch, and I realised that its such a bother cleaning it out every 2 days (the hutch looks quite horrible after4days!). When I scrub the hutch floor, it does be soaking wet after words and so much kitchen-roll/toilet paper goes to waste. So I was thinking of things that I could put on the hutch floor so that it would be easy for me to clean. I was looking at the argos book (www.argos.ie -sells loads of house things), to see if I could find anything suitable but I couldnt really find anything. So I went into Guineys today(sells towels, bath stuff, clothes, chairs etc.) and I had a look at the bath mats. I was looking for something kinda like this http://www.diversamedicalsupply.com/catalog/images/523-1742-1900%20Bath%20Mat%201.jpg but they had no plastic ones. 

So I got this one:

Ok, so its really dark out (better pic later, or 2morro!)








While I was in Guineys I also got..






I had to pick it up <3 :biggrin2:

While I was in town I went into Chapters (book shop) to have a look at rottweiler and of course rabbit books. The rabbit books were tiny (like the size of the average person palm!) so I found this book ..








It has really good stuff like, nutrition, how to tell if your bunny is sick, anatomy, housing, different breeds, showing purchasing and care.

How to : hutch






Reproduction (has cute baby pics )








I also got a rottweiler book which has everything in it too.

Bunny pics laterIm gonna ask my mam to ring the corporation in the morning to fix our back light so I can actually see what Im doing when I am in the back gardenUsually my neighbour's light is on lol. I think we have a torch or something, somewhere so I'll try find that 

Em, yeah I think that's all today. Nothing exciting!



(Btw, 

1st pic: New bath mat!

2nd pic: "Happy Bunnies Live Here" sign I bought

Rest of the pics: Of my new "Rabbits" book



Bye :wave:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2009)

Aww I really like the sign from Guineys!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 27, 2009)

Me too  Im going to pick up another one tomorrow or something. 

Im going out to the bunnies now to (try!)get better pics


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like you have some very happy bunny's.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Rabbit UPDATE :

Well, last night on my blog I was saying that my rabbits were eating the mat I got them

Mat: (look at the top right corner of the mat)







I did a thread, asking what to do. Someone posted 3 different threads about peoples bunnies eating their stuff. I saw that somebody wrote "try vinegar", on one of the threadsso I tried that. It worked  The took a few little nibbles but thats it.

I fed the rabbits their pellets, treats and apple (and fresh water!). 

Here is the treats they got:






They were cheap, costing 5.35 (euro)



At the moment they are running around, binkying 






Didnt manage to get many of them because they were all over the place this morning 

It also says 'WABBIT WARREN' on the small sign on the right






Jenni gave me a quick lick before running off again <3






Tyson getting jealous(left) of Oreo eating her pellets






Oreo has a habit of putting her paws in the bowl 






Better pic of the mat & inside of the hutch








I have to clean out the poop and all because its actually a bit dirty on the left where you cant see :grumpy:I threw out the litter box because it was a hassle cleaning it out everyday :rollseyesSo I have like a small towl over on the left, they use that as there litter box because their food is placed there 

I think that's all for today, not much to say Oh, here is a pic of Tyson






It's blurry but oh well! 

TTYL! 

[line]



By The Way;

Do Yous Think "Oreo" is a GIRL's name or do you think it is more suitable for a BOY ?

Honest Opinions Please 

I won't be offended or anything, it's just I don't know if it is suitable for a Girl! I'm getting bored of her name. I wish I stuck with ''Amy''


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Jenni is going the vet tonight, if my dad or brother comes with me

My Mam wont come (she doesnt come anywhere with me ), how sad!

I hear Jenni sneezing now and again, so better to be safe than sorry, right?  I've got to get the name of meds off of a thread I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

Your blog is sooo fun!Your bunnies are sooo adorable. :bunnydance::biggrin2:



I love your bunny sign  inkbouce:

Update us on Jenni if she makes it to the vet, please. Hope she's fine


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

I love Oreo so much, I'm a sucker for Netherland Dwarf rabbits  The more I look at her, I really think she is either a Nethie mix or a Nethie that just isn't show quality. Like my Misty


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks April!
Just realised its a bank holiday over here today so I have to wait untilThursday 

Yeah Grace, she is a nethie/polish mix according to people on here 


I want to make an avatar like with different pics (like April and Grace's ones above).. When I tried to make one, I uploaded it for my picture on here and only one pic showed

Help?


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you downloadthe GIF animator?


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Em, Nope

Is that a way of doing one?


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26593&forum_id=66

Check this out


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

If I remember right I thinkit took me awhile to figure it out. I had to mess with it alot to figure it out. Good Luck


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the thread


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Thanks for the thread


No Problem


----------



## hln917 (Dec 28, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> By The Way;
> 
> Do Yous Think "Oreo" is a GIRL's name or do you think it is more suitable for a BOY ?
> 
> ...


Oreo definitely fits her!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks

Her colour is where I got the name from!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Today in Ireland has been extremely cold & windy. My bunny sign blew off the hutch(although it was only stuck with sellotape!). My rabbits ears were so cold when I went out to them just a couple of minutes ago. I said I was gonna bring them in and my dad was complaining cause they poop everywhere  They are in their carrier atm so, he is just about to go out now and I'll take them out 



Pics in a few minutes :bunnydance:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

My dad is gone and my mam said the bunnies are aloud out of the carrier, so here are some pics :inlove:



I gave Jenni and Oreo a McVities Rich Tea biscuit as a treat. They never had on before. Well Jenni had a little before! So when they took their 1st few bites, Oreo picked the WHOLE biscuit up and ran away with it!!!Jenni chased after her for about 2 minutes and then Oreo stopped and they both had a few nibbles. Then Jenni ran off with it! It was so cute ! When I tried to get a video of it, my webcam froze :grumpy:

Anyway I have some cute pics

Princess Jen (she looks so cute+grumpy here!!)








Bunny bum








Jenni heard my dog barking at someone








"Let me on RO"








Tyson getting jealous 



















Play time







The bunnies are running around now, occasionally jumping up on me! Oreo is finally getting used to being handled. Sorry for the bad pics.. my camera is broke and i cant get a new on because im saving. I found my old webcam today(I used it for todays pics), but I think I'll go back to using the built-in one onmy laptop.

OK, so bye :wave:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Cute Pic's!! :inlove:



I love how you call your mom, mam


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks  My cuties are Live broadcasting atm it isnt very good quality though..
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-bunny-show1

In Ireland, thats the word that's usually used for "mother" ! I only know one person that says Mom in Dublin


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pictures of your bunny's they are really cute.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Haha, thanks Dave They are bad quality because they are taken with a webcam, and 2nd they wouldnt stop moving, haha!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello from snowy Dublin

: D





At 12:56pm it started to snow!! I couldn't believe my eyes inkbouce::shock:

I was so, so happy! And it was coming down heavy :highfive:

So, I got the bunnies, ran down the stairs with Tyson, Jenni and Oreo and went outside (no pics though because my laptop was on charge)!! I 



Anyway, therabbits started eating the snow, lol :inlove:so did tyson but that's normal behaviour for him!!
[line]


Last night the rabbits stayed inside. Maybe yous saw my broadcast on uStream. They were running around the bed hopping over Tyson  

Today, Oreo left a wet suprise on my bed :grumpy:It went on my top, and trousers!

I have been trying to bond with Oreo, and it is going ok 









I love that pic :biggrin2:

anyway not much to say, everything is well

watch my broadcast live right now, probably on for all day!!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rabbits-rottweiler


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone 

One or two pics of yesterdays snow








Here is pics of Jenni and Oreo. They were running around my room, but then they were starting to nibble on things so I put them in their carrier for a couple of minutes before they went back outside for some playtime & exercise!












ALSO, I am getting a run quite soon 
Well, it isnt going to be one of the runs or pens like these:









We are gonna get some strong chicken wire from the hardware shop, and my dad will attached it to the hutch! Somehow!! 
Something like..






oh, and that pic reminds me!! Im gonna be growing some veggies & fruit around May 

The rabbits are running around the garden atm, so no pics of them today but I'll get some later!

Well, see ya later :wave:

[line]

Forgot to add -

Might be getting one of Grace's (irishbunny) baby rabbits :biggrin2:inkbouce:

I was going to be gettin Rupert, but Grace & and her parents decided to keep him  Grace already has people looking at the babies but if there is one to spare I could be getting it :bunnydance:So, I just have to wait about another month and see what the story is 

[line]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup yup 
I'm so mad right now, my aunts think my babies are ugly


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it the babies in the basket? I think they're adorable.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG!! The babies are not ugly :shock::disgust::craziness
I love baby bunnies (note: i am only properly learning how to spell 'bunnies'. I used to spell it like 'bunnys') & I love all rabbits  Haha! Your aunty probably isn't one of those animal peoplr (sadly, lol!).

& yep, the bunnies in the basket is the litter she has now


----------



## hln917 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh you are so lucky if you get to have one, the babies are so adorable!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep, I will be so lucky :biggrin2:

I really, really hope I am able to get one :inlove:


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 6, 2010)

[align=left]Hello 


The last few days, the weather has been really bad! If it wasn't raining, it was snowing. If there wasn't rain - there was snow! Madness anic:



Jenni was at the vet - she had snuffles. The vet examined her and confirmed that it hasn't gone into her chest, so that was good. She was given tablets, so she gets half of a tablet a day. I have to crush it down, really well and put it in a syringe with water. She loves it, haha! She chases it when I take it away lol.



Yep, so they snow was great! Snowball fights were really fun :biggrin2:
My school is (sadly) still open tomorrow, but my mam and dad saidthat the weather conditionsare too bad. Happy Days for me :highfive:haha.
Em yeah.. So I get the day off tomorrow while my friends are in, so that kinda sucks.



Here are some pictures that I tookof Jenni/Oreo/Tyson 



































































































Haha - as you can see, Oreo follows Jen everywhere!! Jenni is the alpla-bunny lol!

:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the pic's :inlove:


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks haha!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the pics and glad Jenni is feeling better!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Helen!

Jenni made a speedy recovery but is still on medication


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the way the 3 of them hang out together. Sooo CUTE!!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyson loves the bunnies!!

They like to chill out on the bed, beside each other


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great pic's!

Such cute bunny's.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 8, 2010)

Once again, thanks Dave 


By the way-
nicolevins13
is my twitter!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 15, 2010)

I love to see buns in the snow! Unfortunatly (well..not really) its about 65-70 degrees right now. Being an Arizona Desert Native, I have acutally never even seen snow..lol..
They look like they just have so much fun!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 15, 2010)

Everyone is FINE

Updates on the past week, or so , tomorrow 

They did seem to be happy in the snow


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, haven't updated this in about a week so I thought I should, haha!



So, on the.. eh.. last Moday I started back school! Well, it wasn't too bad, getting up early was really annoying because it was the first day back after all the late nights! School wasn't so bad that day, just crappy as usual.



The next day, my dad woke me up for school to tell me to get up and.. my nanny had passed away. She was in hospital for 5 weeks before, battling cancer. She had cancer 8 years ago but she fought it and then it came back. She knew she was going to die, but she wanted everyone to have a 'good time' after they buried her (if you know what I mean). My nanny didn't want people to be crying at her funeral(but of course we all did). At the pub after we buried her, I met some cousins I didn't even know I had! Lol, and some were from all over the countrie! Some were even from Essex in the UK! My cousins Leanne and Claire came up from Limerick(/Cork, idk!) but I didn't know who they were! My cousins mam (no, she isnt my aunty cos his Dad split up with my cousins mam) .. my cousins mam was there too, and I was introduced to her for the first time in.. em 6 years or something! I met loads of new people (adults) and was suprised at how many cousins and uncles/aunties I have that I didn't know about :shock:




[align=center]ink iris:RIP Nanny Kathleen ink iris:[/align]
[line]


[align=left]So my little rascals are fine 
All the snow is gone, I think they are a bit upset; they ate the snow![/align]

[align=left]I have some pictures from the snow, well of the rabbits in the garden, a few of Tyson and one or two of my small snowman![/align]

[align=left]OK, so picture time I bet you all love how perfect my photography is  I should be a photographer hah[/align]

[align=left]











































[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]So, I have a few more but they aren't worth sharing haha![/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=center]MY CAMERA QUALITY:
My pictures are taken from my built-in webcam in my laptop, so it is awkward when your taking pictures, cause you cant see what it is taking a pictureoff. I spent all my money, so I cant get a camera lol![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]So, that's all  Not much haha! Might update in a few days. 

Oh, yeah.. I am now a vegetarian :biggrin2:
I have seen too many sickening videos of cows and pigs being slaughtered. Though, I am glad I saw them because I realise how wrong I am now.
Onision(look below for his youtube) really touched me![/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]OH.. JENNI:
She is now snuffle-free [/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]Bye everyone :wave:
(Check Out These Cool People ON YOUTUBE! Please!!)[/align]
[line]


[align=left]Shane Dawson
Brittani Taylor
Onision (Veggie Vids)[/align]




[line]






Thanks, if you read it! Bye

(To see all the pics, you will have to go across the page-to theright-)


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad Jenni is snuffle free :bunnydance: Cute pic's, like always:biggrin2:



Sorry for your loss. ink iris:


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks April for having a look!
My pics are really crappy, so.. 

& I appreciate it


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

I missed a word. Duh... fixed it. LOl. 



Your pic's look really good on my computer.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol!

It is so awkward to take pictures properly (like getting a good shot), because the webcam is built in lol!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh so you have to hold up your computer and take pic's....Lol. You did a good job


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, it is hard to take pictures because I can't see the screen because it is facing away from me (if you know what I mean!)


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Nicole.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, Helen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice pictures.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave

Appreciate all the kindness from you all


----------



## issyorabbit (Jan 21, 2010)

how old is oreo and jenni now. they look so cute


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 26, 2010)

*issyorabbit wrote: *


> how old is oreo and jenni now. they look so cute



Lol, just lost count! Have to check the calender on my phone for that!! I think Jenni is now about 10 months and Oreo.. er.. I dont know


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone

I will probably update soon lol, but I wanted to post a few pics of my last dog(we didnt keep him) and one of Jenni and George I found(George RIP:rose:ink iris






Note Jenni's small-ness!!!!!!!! i love it! And lol look at her white fur in the middle of her head!!



'Homer'


















Lol, thats my mam in the last pic! She moved so its blurred! 
I know the pics arebig but oh well!

AndYES that is a sore on Homerseye. Werescued him thengave himaway(more like a foster I guess).We treated him btw!

Ok so..

Bye!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aw your puppy is sooo cute!


----------



## nicolevins (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------

